# Funky's Wallpaper & Art 'International Edition'



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2013)

Hallo in diesem Thread stelle ich mal meine Selbstgemachten werke vor, ich benutze Photoshop CS 5 für meine Arbeiten, für Wünsche und Ändereungen bin ich gerne offen oder wenn ich ein Fehler mache und es nicht sehe sagt es mir ansonten viel Spaß mit mein Werken.


*Avril Lavigne, Ariel, Azusa Yamamoto, Citra, Emma Watson, Ellen Page, Kristen Stewart, Jennifer Lawrence, Melissa Debbling, Nina Agdal, Rosie Jones, Taylor Swift, Hayden Panettiere, Vanessa Hudgens*​ 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




*Miley Cyrus*



 

 

*Hayden Panettiere*



 

 ​


----------



## Paschal91 (4 Mai 2013)

Direkt Kristen Stewart als Wallpaper genommen :thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2013)

Danke Paschal91:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2013)

*Avril Lavigne*



 


*Emma Watson*



 


*Selena Gomez*



 


*Hayley Williams*



 



*Kristen Stewart and Jennifer Lawrence*



 


*Lara Croft Tomb Raider*



 


*Avril Lavigne*



 

 

 

 


*Taylor Swift*



 


*Hayley Williams*



 


*Nina Dobrev*



 


*Emma Watson*



 

 

 


*Hayley Williams*



 


*Emma Watson*



 


*Avril Lavigne*



 


*Emma Watson*



​


----------



## laika84 (4 Mai 2013)

Hast du fein gemacht, danke besonders für die Hayley Wallpaper!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2013)

Danke Laika

*Selma Blair*



 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2013)

*Ariel​*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Mai 2013)

Klasse wie immer Funky


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Mai 2013)

Danke Harry​
*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Mai 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Mai 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*



 

 

 

​
*Kristen Stewart​*



 

 

 

​
*Emma Watson​*



 

 

 

​
*Kristen Stewart​*





​ 
*Taylor Swift​*



​ 
*Avril Lavigne​*



​
*Taylor Swift​*



​
*Denise Milani​*



 



*Taylor Swift*


 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Mai 2013)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Mai 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Mai 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2013)

schööööööön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Mai 2013)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Mai 2013)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Mai 2013)

*Nina Dobrev​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Mai 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Mai 2013)

*Emilia Clarke​*


​


----------



## Sachse (14 Mai 2013)

Dankeschön für die Nina walli's :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Mai 2013)

Danke Sachse​
*Nina Agdal​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Mai 2013)

*Emilia Clarke​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Mai 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Mai 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Mai 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Mai 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


 

​


----------



## chillmasterr (24 Mai 2013)

avril lavigne wird auch nie älter


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2013)

Tolle Wallis,Klasse Frauen.Weiter so  :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Mai 2013)

Danke Rolli fürs Feedback​
*Lindsey Stirling​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2013)

Auch Spitze :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## asdmann345 (27 Mai 2013)

Super heiße bilder


----------



## ejik (30 Mai 2013)

klasse gemacht danke:thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Mai 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Mai 2013)

*Miley Cyrus​*


​


----------



## ede56 (1 Juni 2013)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:lol9


----------



## ede56 (1 Juni 2013)

:thx:gibt geile sachen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2013)

Danke Leute fürs tolle Feedback​
*Kaley Cuoco​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juni 2013)

*Ailyn*


 

 

 

​


----------



## KKurti (3 Juni 2013)

spitzten Qualität


----------



## Sachse (3 Juni 2013)

Dank dir für Ailyn :rock:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Juni 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2013)

Wieder mal eine sehr schöne Auswahl :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juni 2013)

Danke Rolli​
*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2013)

:thx: dir für das feurige Walli :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Juni 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2013)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Juni 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2013)

Feines Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Juni 2013)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Juni 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2013)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Juni 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2013)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2013)

*The Last of US Ellie​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2013)

*Michelle Rodríguez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2013)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2013)

*Miley Cyrus​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2013)

*Caprice​*



​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2013)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2013)

Danke Rolli fürs tolle Feedback​
*Evangeline Lilly​*

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2013)

Mal was anderes  :thx: dir Funky :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Juni 2013)

*Amber Heard​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2013)

Gut gemacht :thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Toolman (15 Juni 2013)

:thx: für Amber!


----------



## Death Row (15 Juni 2013)

Neuer Hintergrund. Danke


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Juni 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## gugolplex (17 Juni 2013)

:thx: WOW, tolle Wallis von Amber, Evangeline und Caprice! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Juni 2013)

Mein Stammkunde  danke für die vielen Posts:thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Juni 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2013)

Super Walli :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Juni 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2013)

:thx: schön :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juni 2013)

*Maria Sharapova​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2013)

Nettes Walli von Maria :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Juni 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juni 2013)

Schönes Wallie - 16:10 bitte


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2013)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Juni 2013)

Bitte und danke für eure Kommentare



​


----------



## BlueElephant (24 Juni 2013)

Klasse ! Weiter so !


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juli 2013)

Danke an alle poster​
*Nina Agdal​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2013)

Gut gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juli 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juli 2013)

*Kristen Stewart​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2013)

Feine Wallis der schönen Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Juli 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2013)

Emma geht immer :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Juli 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2013)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Juli 2013)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2013)

Klasse gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Juli 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2013)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Juli 2013)

*Eufrat​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2013)

HUUUUUIIIIIi :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Juli 2013)

*Ariel, Caprice, Eufrat​*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die sexy Mädels


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Juli 2013)

*Splinter Cell Blacklist​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2013)

Mal was anderes :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2013)

*Irina Shayk​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2013)

*Melisa*



​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (22 Juli 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Irina Shayk​*



Goil! :drip:

Ist jetzt mein neuer Background


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2013)

Danke DeathRow und Rolli​
*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für sexy Caprice


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Juli 2013)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## luv (23 Juli 2013)

Echt tolle Pics :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2013)

Sexy Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Juli 2013)

*Selena Gomez​*

 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Juli 2013)

*Selena Gomez​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Juli 2013)

*Eufrat​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Juli 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Juli 2013)

*Eufrat​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die sexy Lady


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2013)

*Malena Morgan​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2013)

*Vanessa Anne Hudgens​*


​


----------



## Toolman (4 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön, :thx: für Malena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Aug. 2013)

*Eufrat​*


​


----------



## Death Row (5 Aug. 2013)

Herzallerliebst *.*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Aug. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein schönes Bild von Taylor :thumbup:

2 Fragen: 
1. Kann ich das ohne das Coke-Zeichen bekommen? (und wenn du dabei bist auch vielleicht gleich in meiner Res?) 
2. Wo finde ich das Original-Bild? 

:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Aug. 2013)

Zu Frage 1 ja klar zu Frage 2 only auf Facebook hab es noch nirgends anders gefunden aber wenn du auf Facebook Fanpages abonierst findest du manchmal Bilder in HQ

*Selena Gomes​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Aug. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Aug. 2013)

Herzliches :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Aug. 2013)

*Update​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Aug. 2013)

*BabyMetal​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2013)

Wieder mal schöne Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Aug. 2013)

*Dragon Age 3​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Aug. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Aug. 2013)

*Eufrat​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Aug. 2013)

Etwas älter aber irgendwie funktioniert bei meinem ersten post das Bild nicht mehr​*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Aug. 2013)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2013)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Aug. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Aug. 2013)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (16 Aug. 2013)

thanks for Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Aug. 2013)

*Lyndsy Fonesca​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2013)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Aug. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2013)

:thx::thx: dir für die flotte Avril


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Aug. 2013)

*Rihanna​*


 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2013)

:thx: dir für die reizende Rihanna


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Aug. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Aug. 2013)

*Anna Kendrick​*


​


----------



## Sachse (28 Aug. 2013)

thanks für Anna :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2013)

*Tarja​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels
*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Sep. 2013)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Sep. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Sep. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Sep. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Charly68 (11 Sep. 2013)

Vielen Dank für dieses schöne Wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Sep. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Sep. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Charly68 (19 Sep. 2013)

:thx: für die nette Avril


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Sep. 2013)

*Katy Perry​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Okt. 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​
*Kristen-Stewart​*


 

 

​
*Natalie Portman​*


​
*Rahyndee James​*


​
*Sharon den Adel​*


​
*Taylor Momsen​*


​
*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2013)

Bis auf Sharon und Charlotte finde ich alle total knuffig 
Danke :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Okt. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Okt. 2013)

​


----------



## Death Row (5 Okt. 2013)

Jetzt noch den Shoot dazu! :drip:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Okt. 2013)

Gibts auf den Avril Fansites


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Okt. 2013)

*Pacific Rim​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Okt. 2013)

*Floor Jansen(Nightwish/Revamp)​*


​


----------



## katzen3 (12 Okt. 2013)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Okt. 2013)

*Annica Hansen​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Okt. 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Okt. 2013)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Okt. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Okt. 2013)

*Vanessa Hudgens​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Okt. 2013)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Okt. 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels und Sharon den Adel​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir für die feinen Wallis


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Okt. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2013)

:thx: dir fürs schöne Walli


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Okt. 2013)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2013)

:thx: dir für die flotte Hayley


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Okt. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2013)

:thx: dir für das tolle Walli der süssen Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Okt. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2013)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Okt. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Okt. 2013)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Okt. 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels​* and​ *Laura Vargas Contador *



​


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2013)

:thx: dir für die netten Wallis


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Okt. 2013)

*Clementine Delaunay​*


​


----------



## Death Row (31 Okt. 2013)

Oh wen hätten wir denn da? *.*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2013)

Die neue Sängerin von der Band Serenity:
New singer Clementine Delauney! - SERENITY - Symphonic Metal Band From Austria

Musikvideo:
SERENITY - Wings of Madness | Napalm Records - YouTube


Eine bischen dunklere Version von mein Oberen Wallpaper:



​


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Nov. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Nov. 2013)

Fix das obere hat ein Fehler



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die feinen Wallis


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Nov. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Nov. 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die reizende Emma :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Nov. 2013)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Nov. 2013)

Lea Michele



​


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die flotte Lea


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Nov. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Klasse Wallis der süssen Taylor :thx: dir


----------



## iLoveSusanSarandon (16 Nov. 2013)

Klasse Auswahl :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Nov. 2013)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Nov. 2013)

*Michelle Rodríguez​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Nov. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2013)

Wieder mal klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Nov. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2013)

Immer wieder schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Nov. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Nov. 2013)

*Rihanna​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2013)

Super :thx: dir


----------



## kayfan02 (23 Nov. 2013)

Da sind wirklich wunderschöne Wallpaper dabei. Ich bin begeistert, sehr gute Arbeit!
Als Fan gefallen mir die von Avril Lavigne, Miley Cyrus und Selena Gomez natürlich am besten. 
Vielen Dank! :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Nov. 2013)

Danke für das tolle Feedback​
*Yvonne Catterfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

Schön gemacht :thx: dir für Yvonne :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Nov. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2013)

Tolles Walli der süssen Taylor :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Nov. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die Schöne


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Nov. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Gut gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Nov. 2013)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die flotte Hayley


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2013)

Auch eine Hayley, aber leider die Falsche.  
Trotzdem :thx:!!!

Vielleicht gelingt Dir ja noch ein Walli mit meiner Hayley.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Nov. 2013)

Ja mal schaun wenn ich gute Bilder finde, danke fürs Feedback:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (4 Dez. 2013)

Ich würde auch ein Wallpaper von "der anderen Hayley" begrüßen. Ich mochte sie ja gern leiden in "Captain America"


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2013)

Unser dianelized13 vergisst immer aus den besten Diane Bildern Wallpaper zu basteln ​
*Diane Kruger​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2013)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2013)

*Rosie Jones​*


​


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Dez. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Unser dianelized13 vergisst immer aus den besten Diane Bildern Wallpaper zu basteln ​[/CENTER]



Ich will für die anderen ja noch was übrig lassen 

:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2013)

*Star Wars​*
(sollte ich fürn Kollegen basteln)​


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Nicht schlecht :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2013)

*Taylor Swift​*

 

 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2013)

Danke für die beiden schnuckeligen Ladies :drip:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2013)

Bitte DeathRow ​
*Hayley Atwell​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Bitte DeathRow ​
> *Hayley Atwell​*



Wie liebenswürdig von dir


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2013)

Klasse neue Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Dez. 2013)

*Rosie Jones​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für sexy Rosie


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Dez. 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Schönes Walli von Emma :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Dez. 2013)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Dez. 2013)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Dez. 2013)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2013)

Gut gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## kervin1 (16 Dez. 2013)

Ganz toll!! Vielen Dank.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2013)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2013)

Da Imagebam ja zur Zeit voll überlastet ist gibt es meine Wallpaper jetzt auf Directupload:





























​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

Herrlich  :thx: sehr :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2013)

Danke Rolli hier noch ein Fix zum oberen Walli:



​


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese Fleißarbeit :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Dez. 2013)

*Sharon den Adel​*










​


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Dez. 2013)

Frohe Festtage euch allen und danke für euer tolles Feedback:thx:



​


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir fürs nette Walli und ein schönes Fest


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Dez. 2013)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Dez. 2013)

*Vanessa Anne Hudgens​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2013)

Tolle Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

:thx: für die Taylor-, Emma- und Vanessawallis! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2014)

*Katy Perry​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2014)

Oh mal was neues  :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2014)

Ja höre gerade das neue Album von ihr rauf und runter von daher muss mal ein Walli von ihr her, aber eins hab ich in diesem Jahr auch schon gemacht:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...36946-katy-perry-wallpaper-21-09-2013-x1.html


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2014)

*Ellie Goulding​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2014)

*Simone Simons (Epica)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes  :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Jan. 2014)

*Simone Simons​*











​


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Jan. 2014)

*Zelda B - Met Art​*


​


----------



## Hehnii (6 Jan. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Ellie Goulding​*
> 
> 
> ​



Schöner Walli von Ellie.....sehr, sehr sinnlich. 
:thx:


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2014)

Nette Zelda  :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Jan. 2014)

*Miley Cyrus​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Jan. 2014)

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Miley


----------



## neith (14 Jan. 2014)

Seeehr schön!


----------



## crank_ (14 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die netten Lea Michelle Wallpaper! :thumbup:


----------



## neith (14 Jan. 2014)

Eine sehr schöne Sammlung! Ty!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Jan. 2014)

*Shakira​*





​


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Feine Wallis von Shakira :thx: dir


----------



## haaseclan (15 Jan. 2014)

Echt geil! Danke!


----------



## katerkarlo (16 Jan. 2014)

Danke für die wunderschönen Bilder


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Jan. 2014)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Jan. 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*





​


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Jan. 2014)

*Taylor Momsen​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2014)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Jan. 2014)

*Sharon den Adel​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Jan. 2014)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2014)

Schön :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Jan. 2014)

Link entfernt - War etwas zuviel für FSK16


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2014)

Sexy :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (22 Jan. 2014)

Hier sieht der Walli noch schöner aus! 
Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Jan. 2014)

Aber sowas ist ok oder wie? Versteh ich nicht wo sind die Grenzen?
*Link entfernt *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2014)

*Katy Perry​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Katy


----------



## Mr.X1982 (23 Jan. 2014)

Deine Wallpaper sind ohne Frage einfach umwerfend schön ! Bitte mach weiter mit deiner Arbeit und hör nie damit auf !!!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2014)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Feines Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2014)

FIX zum oberen Walli



​


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2014)

Schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Jan. 2014)

*Avril Lavigne​*















​


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2014)

Schöne Avril Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Mr.X1982 (29 Jan. 2014)

Du startest ja jetzt richtig durch mit deinen Wallpapern :thumbup:.

Wäre es dir auch möglich ansprechende (FSK16) Wallpaper zu machen von anderen "Damen" ?
Ich hatte dabei gedacht an zum Beispiel:

- Dani Woodward (Erotikstar)
- Anni Friesinger (Sportlerin | Eislaufen)
- Audrey Hepburn (Schauspielerin)
- Chloe Gace Moretz (Schauspielerin | Hit-Girl)

etc.

Selbstversändlich könnte ich dir auch Bilder von denen zukommen lassen dafür.
Wie findest du meinen Vorschlag ?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Jan. 2014)

Danke fürs Kompliment, dann lass mir doch mal ein paar Bilder zu kommen, dann werde ich mich mal dran versuchen.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Jan. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*





​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Jan. 2014)

*Alizee​*






​


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2014)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2014)

*Sharon den Adel​*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

Fein  :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2014)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2014)

:thx: dir für das Walli von Hayley


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Alizee​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das hier noch möglich ohne Name und Eiffelturm? :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Feb. 2014)

Ohne Name ja ohne Eifelturm wird schwierig weil der gehört zum Bild dazu, aber ich versuch es mal ihn zu retuschieren.​
*Hayley Williams​*Bilder vom gestriegen Live Auftritt im DirecTV Beach Bowl @ Pier 40, New York (02/01)



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Feb. 2014)

*Alizee​*
so gut das beste was ich raus holen konnte aus dem Bild



​


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2014)

:thx: dir für Hayley :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Feb. 2014)

Danke für euer Feedback

Hier ist noch das Komplette Paramore Konzert von den Wallpaper Bildern, wer interesse hat.

Assista a apresentação do Paramore no Celebrity Beach Bowl​


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2014)

Bestens :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Feb. 2014)

*Avril Lavigne​*





​


----------



## Rolli (3 Feb. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Feb. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Feb. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*





​


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Feb. 2014)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2014)

:thx: dir für Charlotte


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Feb. 2014)

*Taylor Momsen​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Feb. 2014)

A little bit darker, touchiert mein schlechten schnitt, weil die blöden Cover Scans immer voll sind mit irgendwelchen Texten.



​


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Feb. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2014)

Schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Feb. 2014)

*Kate Mara​*


​


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2014)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2014)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2014)

Nettes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2014)

FIX Haare und Schultern



​


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Feb. 2014)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Feb. 2014)

*Taylor Momsen​*


​


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## vbg99 (27 Feb. 2014)

Wunderschön, sehr gelungen, danke!


----------



## Mr.X1982 (3 März 2014)

Wie immer richtige geile Bilder, die du da gemacht hast.


----------



## Hehnii (3 März 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Jennifer-Walli!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 März 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Death Row (4 März 2014)

Warum so dunkel?


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 März 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Warum so dunkel?



Kannst es ja heller machen , bei mir ist es nicht so dunkel


----------



## Death Row (4 März 2014)

Bei dir nicht dunkel?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2014)

Ne aber ich gucke mal ob ich es etwas heller bekomme für dich.​
*Katy Perry​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2014)

Wieder mal feine Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 März 2014)

*Ailyn Gimenez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 März 2014)

*Eva Green​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 März 2014)

*Candice Swanepoel​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2014)

:thx: dir für die flotte Candice


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 März 2014)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2014)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 März 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 März 2014)

Edit: zum runterladen bei Directupload, bitte etwas weiter runter scrollen dort steht ''*Bild Downloaden*''


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 März 2014)

*Emma Watson​*





​


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Wieder mal schöne Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 März 2014)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2014)

:thx: dir für Avril


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 März 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 März 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 März 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 März 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 März 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2014)

:thx: dir für Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2014)

Feines Walli :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2014)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## grem (6 Apr. 2014)

Sind alle HEISS danke


----------



## Mr.X1982 (7 Apr. 2014)

Ich bin jetzt längere Zeit nicht dazu gekommen mir die neuen Wallpaper von dir anzuschauen, aber jetzt hab ich mir einfach mal die Zeit dafür genommen.

Die neuen Wallpaper sind grandios und gefallen mir sehr gut. Bitte mach weiter so !

Leider kann ich die Bilder dort nicht runterladen, daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn du in Zukunft nicht dieses DirectUpload nehmen würdest.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Apr. 2014)

Hier nochmal eine Anleitung wie man meine Wallpaper Downloaden kann:
1. Wallpaper anklicken
2. ein wenig runter scrollen
3. auf ''dieses Bild downloaden klicken''
4. Speicherort auswählen und ok klicken
5. Fertig



​
*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2014)

Klasse :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Apr. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (8 Apr. 2014)

Viele schöne neue Wallis seit ich das letzte mal hier rein geschaut habe. :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Apr. 2014)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2014)

:thx: dir für die reizende Rihanna


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2014)

*TUOMAS HOLOPAINEN
The life and times of scrooge​*Wallpaper nicht von mir ist vom Album The life and times of scrooge von Toumas Holopainen



​


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Apr. 2014)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2014)

:thx: dir für sexy Caprice


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Apr. 2014)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Apr. 2014)

*Update​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Apr. 2014)

*16:10​*


​


----------



## Kena82 (21 Apr. 2014)

Ich Danke dir für diese Super Klasse HD Pics :thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Charlotte


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Apr. 2014)

*Shakira​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Apr. 2014)

*Gemma Arterton​*


​


----------



## Trasl (27 Apr. 2014)

Tolles wallpaper von Gemma Arterton!


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2014)

Nette Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Apr. 2014)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Selena


----------



## Toolman (28 Apr. 2014)

Klasse Gemma WP :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Apr. 2014)

*Clémentine Delauney​*

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2014)

Klasse!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Mai 2014)

*Ellen Page​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für Ellen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2014)

*Kate Upton​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

Schönes Walli von Kate :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2014)

*Rosie Jones​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2014)

*Lindsey Stirling​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

Wie immer saubere Arbeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2014)

Danke für alle eure tollen Kommentare und euer tolles Feedback:thx::thumbup::thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Mai 2014)

*Yvonne Strahovski​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Mai 2014)

*Yvonne Strahovski​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2014)

Auch sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Mai 2014)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Hayley


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Mai 2014)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Mai 2014)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Mai 2014)

*Emilia Clarke​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für Emilia


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Mai 2014)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für Hayley


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Mai 2014)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2014)

Sexy :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Mai 2014)

*Alissa White Gluz(Arch Enemy)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Mai 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2014)

*Eva Green​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juni 2014)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## Hehnii (3 Juni 2014)

Das ging ja schnell mit dem Walli , aber bei so einem sexy Motiv auch gerechtfertigt. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2014)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juni 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2014)

:thx: dir für die flotte Kristen


----------



## Kagoi (7 Juni 2014)

danke für all die wallpaper  freue mich schon auf die nächsten


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Juni 2014)

Passent zur E3 in LA ein Wallpaper zum neuen Tomb Raider​*Rise of The Tomb Raider​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Juni 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2014)

Schönes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2014)

*Anna Kendrick​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2014)

*16:10​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2014)

Feines Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2014)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2014)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Juni 2014)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Hayley


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Juni 2014)

*Alissa White-Gluz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

Sehr nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juni 2014)

*Jennifer Lopez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Jennifer


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Juli 2014)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Juli 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Juli 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2014)

Auch schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Juli 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Juli 2014)

*Alizee​*





​


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Alizee


----------



## Mr.X1982 (18 Juli 2014)

Wow, vielen Dank für die neuen schicken Wallpaper !

Deine Arbeit ist klasse, bitte mach weiter so !


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Juli 2014)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2014)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Mr.X1982 (19 Juli 2014)

Hallöchen "FunkyCop999", könntest du mal bitte nachschauen, ob du die Bilder noch hast, die ich dir per ICQ gesendet hatte ?

Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn du davon ein paar Wallpaper machen könntest.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2014)

Ne habe ich leider nicht mehr ''neuer PC''

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die beiden süssen Ladys


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Juli 2014)

*Sophie Turner​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Juli 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Juli 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Juli 2014)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Aug. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*





​


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Aug. 2014)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2014)

*Yvonne Strahovski​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Yvonne


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Aug. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Kleine


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Aug. 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Aug. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Sep. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## RoadDog (5 Sep. 2014)

Hier auch mal danke sagen für die tolle Arbeit die du leistest. :thx::thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Sep. 2014)

Danke für euer tolles Feddback:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.X1982 (5 Sep. 2014)

Ein wirklich cooles Update ! Bitte mach doch als nächstes noch ein paar Wallpaper von "Chloe Grace Moretz".


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Sep. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2014)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## RoadDog (6 Sep. 2014)

Ja Chloë ist schon eine süße, vielen dank FunkyCop999


----------



## Death Row (7 Sep. 2014)

Ich freue mich auch jedes Mal über neue Werke von dir.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Sep. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2014)

Vorzüglich :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Sep. 2014)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Sep. 2014)

*Bella Thorne​*





​


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Bella


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Sep. 2014)

*Ellen Page​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2014)

Mystisch :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Sep. 2014)

*Taylor Swift*



​


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2014)

Taylor geht immer :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Okt. 2014)

*Lauren Cohan​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Klasse Walli von Lauren :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Okt. 2014)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Hübsche


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Okt. 2014)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Klasse Collage der hübschen Nina :thx: dir


----------



## Schweizer (6 Okt. 2014)

Super! :thx: für Nina _FunkyCop_!


----------



## lostep (8 Okt. 2014)

Ist schon was schönes solche Wallis


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Okt. 2014)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Okt. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (15 Okt. 2014)

Die beiden Letzten gefallen mir vom Stil her richtig gut 
:thx: _FunkyCop_


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Okt. 2014)

Schönes Ding Funky :thumbup:

Thx


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

Immer noch keine 16:9 Glotze d14 



​


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2014)

:thx: dir für zweimal Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Okt. 2014)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Okt. 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Okt. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Sachse (31 Okt. 2014)

vielen Dank für Ninja :drip:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2014)

:thx: fürs tolle Wallpaper von Taylor:WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (31 Okt. 2014)

vielen dank für Taylor und Nina


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Okt. 2014)

Danke für euer tolles Feedback :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Nov. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (4 Nov. 2014)

Schaut gut aus! Der Background kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Nov. 2014)

Hattest du den auch schon benutzt?


----------



## Devilfish (4 Nov. 2014)

...walking in the Taylor Wonderland.

Vielen Dank für die schönen Wallpaper.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Nov. 2014)

*Rihanna​*





​


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2014)

:thx: dir für die reizende Rihanna


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Nov. 2014)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Nov. 2014)

*Rosie Jones​*





​


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Auch sehr nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Nov. 2014)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2014)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Nov. 2014)

*Nina Agdal​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2014)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Nov. 2014)

*Ariana Grande​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2014)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Nov. 2014)

*Ariana Grande​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2014)

Wieder mal Spitze :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2014)

:thx: für die vielen neuen Wallis die hier in der Zwischenzeit entstanden sind! :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (21 Nov. 2014)

thanks für Ari


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Nov. 2014)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2014)

Lecker Mädel :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Nov. 2014)

*Anna Kendrick​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2014)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Nov. 2014)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Anna Kendrick​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Nov. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2014)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Chloë


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2014)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2014)

:thx: dir für Bella


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Dez. 2014)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2014)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Dez. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Dez. 2014)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2014)

Auch sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2014)

Für was doch meine Wallpaper alles genutzt werden 





Hier das Wallpaper in Original Größe:



​


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2014)

Kannste mal sehen sind gefragt


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Für was doch meine Wallpaper alles genutzt werden



Freu Dich doch. So werden Deine Wallis noch berühmt. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Freu Dich doch. So werden Deine Wallis noch berühmt. :thumbup:
> 
> :thx:




Freu mich doch auch


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2014)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​
*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Dez. 2014)

*Simone Simons (Epica)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Dez. 2014)

*Jennifer Lopez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2014)

:thx: dir für sexy Jennifer


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Dez. 2014)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2014)

*Nina Agdal​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2014)

hot :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2014)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Toolman (18 Dez. 2014)

Schönes WP :thumbup:

Die Bilder habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2014)

Ja dann bastel mal was gibt ja noch ein paar andere vom Shoot.


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2014)

Das WP von Victoria auch sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Dez. 2014)

*Hayley Atwell​*


​


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Mr.X1982 (19 Dez. 2014)

Wow sehr viele neue schicke Wallpaper !

Ich hab lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, aber umso erfreuter bin ich nun ;-).

Bitte mehr Wallpaper von "Chloë Grace Moretz" !


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Dez. 2014)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

Auch klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Dez. 2014)

*Simone Simons (Epica)​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Dez. 2014)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2014)

Auch hier noch mal :thx: für den Hayley-Walli! 

Sie schaut mich jetzt immer von meinem Desktop an.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Dez. 2014)

Sehr gut so war es gedacht


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schön die beiden Wallis


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Dez. 2014)

*Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich euch​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2014)

Süss tolle Arbeit :thx: und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Dez. 2014)

*Alissa White-Gluz January 2015 Wallpaper​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Dez. 2014)

*Nina Dobrev January 2015 Wallpaper​*


​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Dez. 2014)

Da kann der Januar ja kommen!  :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Dez. 2014)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Dez. 2014)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (26 Dez. 2014)

:thx: dir für Nina und Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2014)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2014)

Fein :thx: dir und Guten Rutsch


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2014)

Danke wünsch ich euch auch


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2014)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2014)

*Chloe Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2014)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Jan. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Sachse (2 Jan. 2015)

thanks für Swifty, Vic, Chloe, Nina, Simone & Ari


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2015)

Selbes Wallpaper mit anderem Bild



​


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2015)

Auch schön :thx: dir


----------



## mixedmodels (3 Jan. 2015)

Nice one ! Thanks !


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Jan. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Jan. 2015)

Mit Text



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Jan. 2015)

*Nina Agdal mit Autogramm​*


​


----------



## RoadDog (5 Jan. 2015)

:thumbup: vielen dank für Taylor und Victoria


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2015)

:thx: dir für Nina :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Jan. 2015)

*Victoria Justice VS. Miranda Cosgrove​*

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Jan. 2015)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Jan. 2015)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Jan. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Jan. 2015)

*Yvonne Strahovski​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Jan. 2015)

*Michelle Rodriguez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Jan. 2015)

*Simone Simons (Epica)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Auch nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Jan. 2015)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Jan. 2015)

*Chloë Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2015)

Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Jan. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Brian (27 Jan. 2015)

Danke für das tolle Wallpaper von Kristen


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Jan. 2015)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2015)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Jan. 2015)

*Ariel Rebel​*


​


----------



## Brian (28 Jan. 2015)

Danke für sexy Ariel,komisch denke bei den Namen immer an Waschmittel,warum nur...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Jan. 2015)

Danke und ich immer an die Meerjungfrau


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2015)

:thx: dir für sexy Ariel


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Jan. 2015)

*Vanessa Hudgens​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Vanessa :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Feb. 2015)

*Nina Agdal​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Feb. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (1 Feb. 2015)

auch hier meinen Dank _FunkyCop_!
:thx:


----------



## Mr.X1982 (2 Feb. 2015)

Bitte mehr Bilder von "Chloe Grace Moretz" !!!!!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

:thx: dir für die schönen Ninas


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Feb. 2015)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## Brian (2 Feb. 2015)

Wow danke für das herrliche Wallpaper von Rihanna


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Feb. 2015)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Feb. 2015)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Chloe


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Feb. 2015)

*Happy Birthday Chloe​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2015)

:thx: dir für das Geburtstagswalli :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Feb. 2015)

*Emily Bett Rickards aka Felicity Smoak​*


​


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (14 Feb. 2015)

vielen Dank für Emily :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Feb. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Feb. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Feb. 2015)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Feb. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2015)

Super :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Feb. 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Feb. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2015)

Wieder mal klasse Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Feb. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (26 Feb. 2015)

:thx: für Selena und Taylor,tolle Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2015)

Auch :thx: für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 März 2015)

*Scarlett Johansson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 März 2015)

*Selena Gomaez​*


​
*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (1 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für März-Nina 
Super thread, tolle Arbeit! :thx:


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2015)

Klasse Wallis wieder :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 März 2015)

Danke Leute für euer tolles Feedback, macht weiter so:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2015)

Nein Funky du musst so weitermachen :thumbup: sonst haben wir ja nichts zum bedanken


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 März 2015)

Ich werde bestimmt weiter machen


----------



## RoadDog (1 März 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Ich werde bestimmt weiter machen



gute Entscheidung :thumbup: hm da war doch noch was, ach ja

:thx: für die tollen Wallis


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 März 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2015)

Klasse Motiv :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2015)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2015)

Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2015)

*Margot Robbie​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2015)

Klasse wie immer :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2015)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2015)

:thx: dir für die reizende Rihanna


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 März 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2015)

Feines Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 März 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 März 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (12 März 2015)

Vic ist der BURNER! :crazy:


----------



## Schweizer (12 März 2015)

->  -> :WOW: -> :thumbup: -> :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 März 2015)

*Shailene Woodley​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 März 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 März 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## MetalFan (23 März 2015)

Da werd' ich doch wieder wuschig! 

Fixe Arbeit und schön das du nicht "Victoira" geschrieben hast! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 März 2015)

Danke Metal hier ist noch eins:



​


----------



## Devilfish (23 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für Victoria


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2015)

Klasse Arbeiten Funky :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (23 März 2015)

thanks für Sel, Swifty, Chloe, Vic :crazy:

aus welchem Shoot is'n das hier


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 März 2015)

Dieser Shoot:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...el-live-hollywood-24-02-2015-x151-update.html​
Hi ich habe meine Werke mal auf Fotopapier ausgedruckt und in mein Zimmer gehängt, sieht echt super geil aus auf Fotopapier, nur mit meiner Auflösung und A4 ging nicht alles glatt haben weiße Ränder. Aber mich stört es nicht 









​


----------



## Death Row (25 März 2015)

Sieht schnieke aus 
Bei deiner Anzahl an Wallpapern könntest du glatt eine _echte _Tapete machen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 März 2015)

Ja nur schafft das mein Drucker nicht


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 März 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

Fein :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 März 2015)

*Sophie Turner​*




​


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 März 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 März 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 März 2015)

*Nina Dobrev April 2015​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (31 März 2015)

Der März verging aber verdammt schnell 
:thx: _Funky_ für Nina im April :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor und Nina Fortsetzung


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2015)

*Sophie Turner & Maisie Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2015)

Hat was :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Apr. 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Apr. 2015)

*Ariel Rebel​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Apr. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Apr. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Apr. 2015)

Mal ein altes für den Schweizer nach vorne geholt kA ob du es schon kennst



​


----------



## MetalFan (6 Apr. 2015)

Das ging ja wieder fix wie bei der Feuerwehr! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Apr. 2015)

Ja wenn du so geile Bilder von ihr postest muss ich ja auch mein Beitrag leisten


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Apr. 2015)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2015)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Apr. 2015)

*Vic and Bella​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Apr. 2015)

*Sophie Turner​*
Mal etwas anderes:


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

Wieder mal tolle Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Apr. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Vic and Bella​*
> 
> 
> ​



 :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.X1982 (13 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die vielen neuen schönen Wallpaper !


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Apr. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2015)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Apr. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Apr. 2015)

*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Apr. 2015)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2015)

:thx: dir für Hailee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Apr. 2015)

*Taylor Swift Mai 2015​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Apr. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (25 Apr. 2015)

:thx: für die süsse Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (26 Apr. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Mal ein altes für den Schweizer nach vorne geholt kA ob du es schon kennst


:thx: fürs Vorholen. Und ja, ich kenns schon,
trotzdem immer wieder unglaublich schön





(Sry fürs späte Danke )


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Apr. 2015)

Kein Problem​
*Rihanna​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

Rihanna geht immer :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Apr. 2015)

*Taylor Swift Bauchnabel Wallpaper​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2015)

Süss :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Taylor Swift Bauchnabel​*



Schönes Motto! :thumbup: Gerade das mittlere Bild gefällt mir bei dem Shoot mit am besten!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Apr. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Apr. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Apr. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Schönes Motto! :thumbup: Gerade das mittlere Bild gefällt mir bei dem Shoot mit am besten!




Ja mir auch


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

Nette Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Mai 2015)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Hayley


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## Brian (4 Mai 2015)

Danke für diehübsche Kristen


----------



## Schweizer (4 Mai 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Nina Dobrev​*



:WOW: Vielen Dank _Funky_!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Mai 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*




​


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Mai 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir auch für deinen Link :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Mai 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Mai 2015)

Flott :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Mai 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Mai 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2015)

Taylor gibt auch immer gute Motive ab :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Mai 2015)

*Charlotte Wessels (Delain)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2015)

Fein :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Mai 2015)

*Jessica Alba​*


​


----------



## Brian (25 Mai 2015)

Danke für die heisse Jessica,tolle Arbeit


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2015)

Wundervoll :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Mai 2015)

*Sophie Turner & Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Mai 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Mai 2015)

:thx: dir für Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2015)

*Kristen Stewart Juni 2015​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2015)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Juni 2015)

*Anna Kendrick​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Anna


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Juni 2015)

*Rise of Tomb Raider​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2015)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juni 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Juni 2015)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Juni 2015)

*Simone Simons(Epica)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Juni 2015)

Hier nochmal in etwas schärfer 



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Juni 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (15 Juni 2015)

Thanks for sweet Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Juni 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Bella


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Juni 2015)

*Horizon Zero Dawn​*PS 4 Exclusiv Titel


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2015)

:thx: schön


----------



## Brian (16 Juni 2015)

:thx: für die hübsche Bella :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Juni 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Juni 2015)

Süss :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Juni 2015)

*Taylor Swift Live in Cologne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juni 2015)

Hier war ja auch einer richtig fleißig die letzten Wochen.

Danke für die Wallis!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Juni 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (23 Juni 2015)

Klasse Walli von der süssen Selena,vielen lieben dank...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Juni 2015)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Brian (25 Juni 2015)

Danke dir für die tolle Collage von Chloe,super Arbeit....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Juni 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (25 Juni 2015)

Klasse Walli von Taylor,vielen dank,gruss Brian....


----------



## unknown2110 (25 Juni 2015)

Mega Collagen! Vielen Dank


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2015)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Juni 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Klasse Collage von Selena :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Juni 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Juni 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (29 Juni 2015)

:thx: dir für die wundervollen Wallpaper von Taylor und Victoria :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Juni 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (29 Juni 2015)

Ah wieder die süsse Taylor und wieder so ein Kunstwerk :thx: :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juli 2015)

*Bella Thorne July 2015​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Juli 2015)

*Kate Mara​*


 

​


----------



## Brian (2 Juli 2015)

Schöne Wallis von Kate und Bella,super Arbeit und vielen dank,gruss Brian


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2015)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juli 2015)

*Simone Simons​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Juli 2015)

*Lauren Cohan​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Juli 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## Brian (7 Juli 2015)

:thx: dir für deine neuen Meisterwerke,gruss Brian :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2015)

Wie immer klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Juli 2015)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Brian (9 Juli 2015)

Danke fürs tolle Wallpaper von der feschen Jennifer


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2015)

Feines Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Juli 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Brian (10 Juli 2015)

Klasse Wallaper von der schnuckeligen Victoria,:thx: fürs reinstellen :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juli 2015)

*Willa Holland​*


​


----------



## Brian (13 Juli 2015)

:thx: für die fesche Willi,klasse Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Juli 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2015)

Nett :thx: dir für Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Juli 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Brian (21 Juli 2015)

:thx: für die tollen Wallpapers von Kristen und Victoria :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Victoria


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Juli 2015)

*Lauren Cohan​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Juli 2015)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotte Hayley


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Juli 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (24 Juli 2015)

:thx: fürs gelungene Walli von der süssen Selena :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Juli 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Schweizer (25 Juli 2015)

:thx: wiedermal für all Deine Meisterwerke! 

Hab ichs nur übersehen, oder vermiss ich da schmerzlich was
so gegen Ende Juni, Anfang Juli?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Juli 2015)

Gibt es nächsten Monat wieder ich habe diesen Monat nicht die richtigen Bilder von Ihr gefunden, oder wenn du noch eins hast kannst du es mir gerne zukommen lassen. Dann bastel ich dir noch eben ein Kalender für diesen Monat


----------



## Schweizer (25 Juli 2015)

Super! Total nett  Ich begeb mich sogleich auf die Suche...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Juli 2015)

Hier ist das July Wallpaper für dich, hoffe es gefällt  



​


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2015)

Jedenfalls mir gefällt es  :thx: sehr


----------



## Brian (25 Juli 2015)

Vielen dank für die süsse Selena sowie das tolle Kalenderbild....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Juli 2015)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juli 2015)

Herzlichsten Dank für Nina im Juli 
Und vielen Dank fürs nachträgliche Basteln :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Juli 2015)

*Nina Dobrev August 2015​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Aug. 2015)

*Chloe Bennet​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Aug. 2015)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2015)

Da der Brian es in einer etwas veralteten Auflösung erstellt hat, habe ich es mal in 1080p umgewandelt so gut es geht.​
*Emma Watson Collage made by Brian remastered by FunkyCop999​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2015)

Emma geht immer  :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Aug. 2015)

*Chloe Bennet​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Chloe


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Aug. 2015)

*Lindsey Stirling​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Brian (10 Aug. 2015)

Danke für die Wallis von der hübsche Kristen....


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Aug. 2015)

*Floor Jansen​*


​


----------



## Brian (11 Aug. 2015)

Danke dir fürs edle Walli von der hübschen Floor...


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Aug. 2015)

Danke kennen sie ja doch ein paar hier


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Danke kennen sie ja doch ein paar hier



Ja war damals mal auf ein Konzert von After Forever


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Aug. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2015)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Aug. 2015)

*Demi Lovato​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotte Demi


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Aug. 2015)

*Demi Lovato​*


​


----------



## debmaria (15 Aug. 2015)

Beautiful Art !
Demi is amazing, on these pics !


----------



## Schweizer (15 Aug. 2015)

:thx: reichlich verspätet, aber doch, für Ninja im August :thumbup:
und sry, weisst warum


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Aug. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Wieder sehr gut :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Aug. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Aug. 2015)

*Natalie Dormer​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (16 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die drei neuen Werke,vor allem für Taylor :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Aug. 2015)

Brian schrieb:


> :thx: dir für die drei neuen Werke,vor allem für Taylor :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



So sieht begeisterung aus, danke fürs Feedback:thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Aug. 2015)

Hier mal ein gutes Tutorial zum Freistellen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUIcQ1nXkWk&index=280&list=FL-w3hnWML-giJVQniVW2T6Q

http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-editing/selecting-hair/


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2015)

Interessant  mal genauer anschauen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Aug. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Aug. 2015)

*Abigail Breslin​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


[URL=http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4087/c56lytsw_jpg.htm]

[/URL]​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Aug. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Aug. 2015)

*Willa Holland​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Aug. 2015)

*Natalie Dormer​*

​
VS.​
*Jennifer Lawrence​*

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Aug. 2015)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Brian (25 Aug. 2015)

:thx: an den Meister für die schönen neuen Wallis aus deiner Werkstadt :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Aug. 2015)

*Emma Roberts​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Aug. 2015)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Aug. 2015)

*Selena Gomez and Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (27 Aug. 2015)

Klasse neue Arbeiten wieder mal dabei,besonsers gefällt mir das Walli mit den zwei süssen Mädels Taylor und Selena... :thx: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Aug. 2015)

Brian schrieb:


> Klasse neue Arbeiten wieder mal dabei,besonsers gefällt mir das Walli mit den zwei süssen Mädels Taylor und Selena... :thx: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thx:



Danke, Ja das habe ich zur Zeit auch als Desktop Motiv


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Aug. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Aug. 2015)

*Joanna Noëlle Blagden Levesque(JoJo)​*

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Aug. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev Kalender Collection 2015 Januar- September​*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Brian (29 Aug. 2015)

Toller Kalender,danke für die tolle Arbeit,gruss Brian...


----------



## Schweizer (29 Aug. 2015)

Danke für den Nina Kalender _Funky_  
Euphorischeres Danke -> hier


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Aug. 2015)

*Until Dawn​*


​


----------



## Brian (30 Aug. 2015)

Klasse Wallpaper,vielen dank...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Aug. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*



 

​


----------



## Schweizer (31 Aug. 2015)

Ausgezeichnet! :thumbup:
Danke :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

Hat sich ja wieder einiges angesammelt  :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (1 Sep. 2015)

:thx: dir auch hier nachträglich für die zwei Meisterwerke von der süsse Taylor... :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Sep. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Xar (2 Sep. 2015)

*deleted wrongly placed wallpapers*


----------



## Brian (2 Sep. 2015)

:thx: Funky für die super Collage von der hübschen Victoria :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2015)

Tolles Walli von Victoria :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Sep. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2015)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Sep. 2015)

*Natalie Dormer​*


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

Reizend :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Sep. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Sep. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2015)

Auch ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Sep. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Sep. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2015)

:thx: Funky für deine neuesten Werke,besonders das Walli von der süssen Selena gefällt mir besonders :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Klasse die letzten beiden :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## nemesis82 (10 Sep. 2015)

Victoria Justice like like like!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Sep. 2015)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2015)

Schön wie immer :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Hailee Steinfeld​*



Sehr cool geworden! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Sep. 2015)

Danke fürs Feedback:thumbup:


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2015)

Danke für das prima Walli von Hailee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Sep. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

Nettes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Sep. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2015)

:thx: vielmals für die zwei tollen Wallis von der hübschen Kristen :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2015)

KLasse Walli von Bella :thumbup:
:thx: dir Funky


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir aber mal ehrlich deine Motive waren schon mal besser deine celebs auch


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz nett :thx: dir aber mal ehrlich deine Motive waren schon mal besser deine celebs auch



Du musst dich ja nicht bedanken wenn es dir nicht gefällt, wenn du ein Wunsch hast kannst du ihn gerne äußern, aber das ist ja mein wallpaper Thread und ich will ja sehen wie viel Feedback ich von Leuten bekomme denen meine Arbeit gefällt. Also bitte Kritik an mein wallpaper aber nicht an mein celebs ich mag sie halt. Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Du musst dich ja nicht bedanken wenn es dir nicht gefällt, wenn du ein Wunsch hast kannst du ihn gerne äußern, aber das ist ja mein wallpaper Thread und ich will ja sehen wie viel Feedback ich von Leuten bekomme denen meine Arbeit gefällt. Also bitte Kritik an mein wallpaper aber nicht an mein celebs ich mag sie halt. Geschmäcker sind verschieden



Ich sage ja nicht das es mir nicht gefällt aber du machst fast nur noch Portrait finde es besser mal eine Mischung zu machen.
Auch wenn es dein Thread ist aber Kritik muss mal erlaubt sein und kann auch inspirieren


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das es mir nicht gefällt aber du machst fast nur noch Portrait finde es besser mal eine Mischung zu machen.
> Auch wenn es dein Thread ist aber Kritik muss mal erlaubt sein und kann auch inspirieren




Hmmm... hatte ich jetzt nicht so empfunden, sorry wenn du das so empfunden hast ich finde, ich hab eigentlich eine gute Mischung drin. Wie du an mein letzten Werken auch sehen kannst:

Kristen Stewart attends the _Equals_ Premiere01.jpg - directupload.net
Kristen Stewart Wonderland01.jpg - directupload.net
Victoria Justice 006.jpg - directupload.net
Victoria Justice 11.jpg - directupload.net
Selena revival cover01.jpg - directupload.net
Hailee-Steinfeld-2015a.jpg - directupload.net
Hailee Steinfeld001.jpg - directupload.net
Emma Roberts001.jpg - directupload.net
Taylor-Swift-Wallpaper 001.jpg - directupload.net
Joanna Noëlle Blagden Levesque01.jpg - directupload.net


Von Portraits über Collagen bis hin zu normalen Wallpapern ist alles dabei, aber wie gesagt wünsche sind offen also, wenn ihr was wollt sagt bescheit.


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Will mich hier nicht rumstreiten klar waren einige andere dazwischen aber was war vor deiner Auflistung Kristen, Kristen und nochmals Kristen alles portraits. 

Aber egal mag deine Wallis trotzdem


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Will mich hier nicht rumstreiten klar waren einige andere dazwischen aber was war vor deiner Auflistung Kristen, Kristen und nochmals Kristen alles portraits.
> 
> Aber egal mag deine Wallis trotzdem



Du bist schon ein komischer kautz 

Ich weiß auch das Kristen in diesem Forum nicht so eine große Fangemeinde hat und vllt waren es in letzter Zeit auch ein bisschen viel aber ich mag sie halt.


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein komischer kautz



Nee ich bin nur einer der mal was schreibt und nicht nur :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nee ich bin nur einer der mal was schreibt und nicht nur :thx:



Ach komm und das fällt dir nach 3 Jahren ein, was los hast du dein Bot heute mal frei gegeben


----------



## Sachse (18 Sep. 2015)

bitte bitte, keinen Streit hier, wenn ich bitten darf. 

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, das gilt es von *beiden *Seiten zu akzeptieren. Man kann mal sagen, das einen die Motive nicht gefallen, aber Rolli ist ein User, der die Arbeit *für* das Board honoriert (siehe Beiträge) und auf der anderen Seite ist es *dein* Thread funky, daher hast du das Recht für die Motive. 

Mir sagen auch nicht alle zu, aber ich hab von Wallis auch keinen Schimmer noch Zeit  dafür. Daher bestell ich mir ja öfters welche bei euch 

Mit persönlich gefallen Portraits bzw. Gesichtsbilder only, kann man für Ava's und Siggi's verwenden

In dem Sinne thanks für Bella :thx:


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Redest jetzt nur noch Quatsch sehe schon kannst mit Kritik nicht umgehen hatte dich anders eingeschätzt für mich ist das jetzt in deinem Thread erledigt.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2015)

Ey leute es ist doch ok, wenn jemanden ein oder mehrere Wallpaper nicht gefallen, zum letzten mal *Geschmäcker sind verschieden*, es geht gar nicht das man alles gut findet, das ist nicht möglich. Darum sagt doch nicht* ''Danke''*, wenn es euch gar nicht zusagt. Das wäre ja das gleiche als wenn du ein Film oder Musik kaufst und die gar nicht magst. Ich freue mich über jedes Danke und jeden Beitrag von euch aber, wenn es einem doch überhaupt nicht zusagt ist es doch ok, wenn Ihr das Danke weg lasst. Wenn ihr ein Wallpaper Wunsch habt, könnt ihr den gerne äußern ich bin für alles offen und erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche (Siehe Nina Thread für den Schweizer). Wenn ich dir zu viele Portraits mache Rolli dann nenn mir bitte alternativen, die für dich keine Portraits sind. Ansonsten werde ich weiter meine Lieblinge posten ob ihr wollt oder nicht 

PS: Jetzt bitte den ganzen vorheringen Quatsch löschen, danke


----------



## Schweizer (18 Sep. 2015)

FunkyCop schrieb:


> [...]erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche (Siehe Nina Thread für den Schweizer)[...]



Und ich freu mich drüber :WOW:
:thx: Funky! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Sep. 2015)

*Chloe Bennet​*


​


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2015)

So jetzt aber mal wieder zum Tagesgeschäft.... 
:thx: Funky für das feine Wallpaper von Chloe und das meine ich ehlich :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Sep. 2015)

Danke, bei dir sieht man es auch das du es ehrlich meinst


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Sep. 2015)

*Ellie Goulding​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Sep. 2015)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2015)

:thx: für die zwei neuen Wallpaper,sind wieder mal sehr gelungen :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Sep. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


 

 

 

 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Sep. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Sep. 2015)

*So mal korrigiert​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Sep. 2015)

*Stefanie Giesinger​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Sep. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2015)

:thx: dir mein Freund für die feinen Wallis von Taylor und Stefanie :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Sep. 2015)

*Avril Lavigne​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Okt. 2015)

*Joanna Noëlle Blagden Levesque(JoJo)​*


​


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2015)

:thx: an den Künstler für die neuesten Wallis :thumbup:
Besonders gefallen mir die zwei von der süssen Avril :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Okt. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev Oktober 2015​*


​


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2015)

:thx: fürs klasse Wallpaper von der schönen Nina :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Okt. 2015)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Seit meinen letzten Besuch hier haste eine schöne Auswahl getroffen :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Okt. 2015)

*Fix​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Okt. 2015)

*Britt Robertson Oktober 2015​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2015)

:thx: für die erstklassigen neuen Wallis,Lena gefällt mir da besonders,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Okt. 2015)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2015)

Super,vielen dank


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Okt. 2015)

*Bella Thorne​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für Bella


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2015)

Schöne Wallis von Bella :thumbup:
:thx: dir mein Freund....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Okt. 2015)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Okt. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Okt. 2015)

*Molly C. Quinn​*


​


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2015)

Schöne Kunstwerke wieder dabei,besonders das mit Selena Gomez macht mich besonders an :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: vielmals fürs teilen......


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Kurz nicht da und schon wieder klasse Nachschub :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Okt. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (8 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gelungen! :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2015)

Tolle Arbeit :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: für die wundervolle Taylor :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Okt. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## RoadDog (8 Okt. 2015)

jetzt geht es schlag auf schlag, ich danke dir vielmals für Taylor :thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

Wunderbar diese Taylor :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2015)

Hammerstark,:WOW: :WOW: :WOW: 
:thx: dir vielmals,Taylor ist aber auch ne süsse :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Okt. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev November 2015​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2015)

Nina geht immer :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Okt. 2015)

*Lauren Cohan​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir für Lauren


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Okt. 2015)

*Willa Holland​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Okt. 2015)

*Kiki Sukezane Heroes Reborn​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (11 Okt. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Lauren Cohan​*



Exzellentes WP :thumbup:
Ava & sig natürlich auch


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2015)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2015)

Tolles Walli und super gemacht :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: dir Funky


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Okt. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*
Danke an Brian für die tolle vorarbeit:thumbup:



 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Bezaubernd :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2015)

Klasse Walli bzw Collage von der süssen Selena,mal wieder exelente Arbeit :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: dir vielmals Funky


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Okt. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2015)

Danke für lecker Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Okt. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2015)

Danke für das Kunstwerk,gruss Brian


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2015)

Klasse Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Okt. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Selena


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2015)

Einfach wunderbar :thumbup:
:thx: dir vielmals


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Okt. 2015)

Von diesem UHQ Bild, wo ich letztens ein ganzen Photoshoot von gefunden hatte allerdings imagbam am rumspacken war und ich nur eins Speichern konnte und jetzt sind die Bilder nirgends mehr zu finden, vllt kennt die von euch ja einer?







​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Okt. 2015)

*Lea Michele​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für die reizende Lea


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2015)

:thx: für die hübsche Lea :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Okt. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2015)

Wunderschön und hammergeil :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Thanks for sweet Taylor :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Okt. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2015)

*Lena Gercke​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2015)

Danke für sexy Lena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Okt. 2015)

*Emilia Clarke​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotte Emilia


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Okt. 2015)

*Cara Delevigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Okt. 2015)

*Cara Delevigne​*


​


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für die neuesten Meisterwerke :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Schöne Arbeit :thx: dir für Cara


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2015)

*Cara Delevigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev November 2015​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2015)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Nov. 2015)

*Cara Delevigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die tollen neuen Wallis.....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Nov. 2015)

*Fix​*


​


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die immer wieder tollen Wallis.  :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Nov. 2015)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2015)

Klasse Emma :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Nov. 2015)

*Girls from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotten Mädels


----------



## userforusing (9 Nov. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Girls from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D​*



Fehlt da nicht noch wer


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Nov. 2015)

userforusing schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht noch wer



Für die war kein Platz


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Für die war kein Platz



Wären dann vielleicht zwei Wallis besser gewesen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Nov. 2015)

Ja ich kann ja nochmal eins machen, danke für den Tip
*
Victoria Justice​*

 

​


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die neuen tollen Wallis,besonders gefällt mir das von der süssen Emma Watson :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Nov. 2015)

*Natalie Dormer​*


​


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die schöne bauchfreie Natalie


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schön besonders Victoria :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Nov. 2015)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Nov. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Nov. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Nov. 2015)

*Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Nov. 2015)

*Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die schöne Rita


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Nov. 2015)

*BabyMetal​*


​


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Nov. 2015)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Nov. 2015)

*FIX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Nov. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für die neueste Meisterwerke,besonders gefallen haben mir Taylor und Selena :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die süsse Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Nov. 2015)

*Hayley Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für Hayley


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Nov. 2015)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Nov. 2015)

*Classic Taylor Swift Wallpaper Collection​*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2015)

Super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
:thx: vor allem für den Supermix von der süssen wunderschönen Taylor :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Nov. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2015)

*Nina Dobrev Dezember 2015​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2015)

Tolle Wallis der beiden Schönen :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Dez. 2015)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Dez. 2015)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Dez. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2015)

*Demi Lovato, Hailee Steinfeld, Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Dez. 2015)

*Lili Collins​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für dir nette Lily


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2015)

*Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2015)

*Caprice​*


​


----------



## disharm (8 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schöne Exemplare dabei , Danke


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für lecker Caprice


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Dez. 2015)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Selena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Dez. 2015)

*Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Dez. 2015)

*Melissa Benoist(Supergirl)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2015)

Super  :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Dez. 2015)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Hailee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 13 
Happy Birthday und alles Gute zum 26. Geburtstag
Taylor Swift​*




 

 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Nachtrag:​*
*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (13 Dez. 2015)

Schöne Taylor Wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 14

Taylor Swift​*




 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

und nochmal Taylor :thx: dir geht ja immer :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 15

Avril Lavigne​*


 

​


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2015)

Danke schön für die entzückende Avril.


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotte Avril


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Dez. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Death Row (15 Dez. 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank! *.*


----------



## RoadDog (15 Dez. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> ​



das Werk ziert gleich mal meinen Desktop  :thumbup: 

recht herzlichen dank Funky


----------



## Devilfish (15 Dez. 2015)

Juhu! Vielen Dank für Avril :thumbup:
Die anderen sind auch klasse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 16

Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2015)

Danke schön für Jennifer.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Jennifer


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2015)

*:thx: dir für die neuen Werke... :thumbup:
Ps.Die Collage von Taylor Swift ist ja der absolute Hammer,klasse gemacht mein Freund... :WOW:​*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 17 

Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2015)

Ich freu mich schon auf den 24. Danke für Hailee.


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2015)

Danke für die süsse Hailee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 18

Chloe Moretz



​*


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Fein :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2015)

:thx: für das feine Wallpaper von der hübschen Chloe :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 19

Hailee Steinfeld​*



​


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2015)

Danke schön für Chloe und Hailee. :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (19 Dez. 2015)

wie immer klasse  :thx:

nicht mehr lange und es ist Weihnachten


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2015)

*:thx: dir für das tolle Winter-Walli von der schönen Hailee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## fettsack (19 Dez. 2015)

sieht gut aus


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 20 

Daisy Ridley​*



​


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotte Daisy


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir fürs Walli von der knackigen Daisy :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 21

Selena Gomez​*



​


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir für Selena


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2015)

Toller Weihnachtskalender FunkyCop. Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Devilfish (21 Dez. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die letzten Wallpaper. Das sind wieder tolle Arbeiten


----------



## We3d (21 Dez. 2015)

sehr schön!


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2015)

*Ein Sonderlob von meiner Seite :WOW:
Das Wallpaper von Selena Gomez ist für mich eine der besten Werke aus deiner Schmiede :thumbup:
:thx: vielmals mein Freund *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Dez. 2015)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen die so kräftig das Projekt mit Likes und Kommentaren unterstützen haben, vielen dank an euch. Ich hoffe es waren Wallpaper dabei die euch gefallen haben. Da es für mich Mittwoch in die Schweiz geht und ich noch nicht genau weiß wie es da hinten mit dem I-net aussieht poste ich den Rest schon mal heute, hoffe das ist nicht so schlimm für euch.​
*Hiermit wünsche ich allen schon mal eine Frohes Fest​*
*Tag 22​*
*Bella Thorne​*


​
*Tag 23​*
*Selena Gomez​*


​
*Tag 24​*
*Chloe Moretz, Taylor Swift, Nina Dobrev​*


 

 

 


:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:​


----------



## Schweizer (21 Dez. 2015)

Das mit dem "da hinten" sei Dir verziehen 

Tolle Aktion, Nina (zumindest für mich) als Höhepunkt zum Schluß!

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:

sag ich auch und wünsche Schöne Feiertage! 
(wohin gehts denn genau in der schönen Schweiz?)


----------



## Devilfish (21 Dez. 2015)

Ui daa war der Weihnachtsmann aber zeitig 
Und er hat wirklich prima Geschenke dabei :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Dez. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Das mit dem "da hinten" sei Dir verziehen
> 
> Tolle Aktion, Nina (zumindest für mich) als Höhepunkt zum Schluß!
> 
> ...



Hier hin https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chur


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2015)

Vielen Dank für all die schönen Werke! Chloe ist dabei am besten


----------



## RoadDog (21 Dez. 2015)

Ich möchte mich auch ganz herzlich für dieses Projekt bedanken das war eine super Idee. Ich war jeden Tag aufs neue gespannt welcher Walli zu sehen ist.  FunkyCop999 du hast wie immer großartige Arbeit abgeliefert und das Beste kommt bekanntlich zum Schluss Thx für Taylor. :WOW: :thx:

Ich wünsche auch schon mal schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Dez. 2015)

Vielen Dank für all die schönen Werke! Ninja ist dabei am besten


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2015)

*:thx: dir für die frühzeitige Bescherung,das weihnachtliche Wallpaper von Selena Gomez gefällt mir da besonders :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Wünsche dir einen schönen erholsamen Urlaub und natürlich schöne Feiertage,komm gesund wieder,gruss Brian... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:​*


----------



## MetalFan (21 Dez. 2015)

Ich :thx: dir! :thumbup: Sage dito und schöne Tage in dem "Entwicklungsland ohne Internet"!


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2015)

Auch von mir noch mal ein dickes :thx: und wünsche dir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2015)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Dez. 2015)

Danke Brian für die tolle Idee gefällt mir. Ihr seid die besten :thx::thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2015)

Den Worten von Brian ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Absolut top.  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Dez. 2015)

*Alissa White-Gluz (Arch Enemy)​*


​


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2015)

Schönes Wallpaper von Alissa :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Dez. 2015)

*Avril Lavigne​*
Das Hauptbild wurde von VeilaKs-Wallpapers erstellt, den rest habe ich hinzugefügt:
http://funkycop999.deviantart.com/art/Avril-Lavigne-562842749



​


----------



## Devilfish (27 Dez. 2015)

Wahnsinns Wallpaper von Avril. Vor allem auch in einer schönen Farbe, violett gefällt mir am besten.
Vielen Dank Funky


----------



## MetalFan (27 Dez. 2015)

Mit Alissa warst du ja fix :thumbup: und der Avril-WP ist echt ein Kunstwerk!


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2015)

Klasse Wallpaper von der süssen Avril :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: dir Funky


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Dez. 2015)

*Taylor Swift The 1989 World Tour Wallpaper​*


 

PS: Falls noch jemand die Audio Files brauch von dem Konzert der findet sie unter diesem Link:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4XftKexbgjvMUszaDlfQnVEZm8#​


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2015)

:thx: für die Powerfrau Taylor,klasse gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (28 Dez. 2015)

Vielen Dank für das Wallpaper und den Link zum Audio, das hatte ich auch noch nicht ^^


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Dez. 2015)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## RoadDog (29 Dez. 2015)

da sage ich doch mal :thx: wie immer eine sehr schöne Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2015)

Die zwei Wallis von Taylor sind einfach top :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: vielmals :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2015)

Feine Arbeiten wieder mal :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2015)

Weiter geht es mit meiner Nina Kalender Collection jeden Monat gibt es wieder ein neues Kalender Wallpaper für das Jahr 2016

Das erste Wallpaper von ihr mit der Alexander Nevsky Cathedral im Hintergrund, die Sehenswürdigkeit steht in ihrem Geburtsort Sofia in Aleksander Nevski Square, Sofia, Bulgaria. 



 

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Collection wünscht FunkyCop999​


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2015)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir für Charlotte


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2015)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2015)

Danke Brian dann gibt es noch ein Walli aus dem alten Jahr für euch​
*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2015)

Die süsse Avril geht bei mir immer,danke dir mein Freund...


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2015)

Avril geht immer  :thx: dir


----------



## Death Row (31 Dez. 2015)

Hach Avril 
Danke!


----------



## Devilfish (31 Dez. 2015)

Das ist aber mal ein schöner Jahresabschluss


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2016)

*Frohes Neues*​*Natalie Horler​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2016)

Geht das Jahr ja gut los  :thx: dir für Natalie :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Jan. 2016)

*Sharon den Adel​*


​


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2016)

*:thx: dir für die starken Wallis von Natalie und Sharon und dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr,gruss Brian :thumbup:*


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für Sharon


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2016)

*Daisy Ridley​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2016)

*ohne Schrift​*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Jan. 2016)

Sehr schön die Daisy. Fehlt nur BB-8 

Danke


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2016)

Der passte nicht in Wallpaper


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Daisy


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2016)

*Samantha Jade​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2016)

:thx: für die tollen Wallpaper von Daisy und Samantha :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (3 Jan. 2016)

Schönes WP, gefällt mir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Jan. 2016)

*Alina Happ​*
Noch recht unbekannt ist die Frontsängerin von der Band Lyria



​


----------



## Death Row (4 Jan. 2016)

Süßes Ding


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die Lady


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Alina :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Jan. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Jan. 2016)

*Ashley Benson​*


 

​


----------



## Death Row (5 Jan. 2016)

Dankesehr. War die Inspiration von Kristen's Hintergrund etwa "Clouds of Sils Maria"?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Jan. 2016)

Danke, kann man so sagen, ja


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir besonders für Ashley :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Jan. 2016)

Danke für Chloe


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2016)

*Fix und neues​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Chloe


----------



## Brian (7 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die neuesten Werke,besonders für Kristen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2016)

*Shay Mitchell​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (7 Jan. 2016)

:thx: für sexy Shay :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2016)

Nochmal etwas gefixt bei dem ersten Wallpaper ist die Hand vom Linken Bild nicht ganz drauf, finde so sieht es besser aus.



​


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2016)

Findest aber auch immer was


----------



## Schweizer (7 Jan. 2016)

Ich find beide Varianten schwer in Ordnung. :thumbup:
Bist wohl Perfektionist? 
Vielen Dank für Deine Werke!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2016)

Ja kann ich nicht ab, wenn ich auf mein Desktop gucke und den Fehler die ganze Zeit sehe, dann gucke ich da nur hin


----------



## Devilfish (7 Jan. 2016)

Wow, vielen Dank für Chloe, die beiden sind wunderschön geworden


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Jan. 2016)

*Happy Birthday Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Jan. 2016)

Danke für Ninja


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für das schöne Geburtstagswalli


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Jan. 2016)

*Melissa Benoist​*


​


----------



## Brian (11 Jan. 2016)

Vielen lieben dank besonders für Nina :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Melissa


----------



## Schweizer (15 Jan. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Happy Birthday Nina Dobrev​*
> 
> 
> ​




Dankeschön für das extra-Geburtstags-Walli! :WOW:
Meinen Dank siehe auch hier von gestern...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Jan. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## RoadDog (17 Jan. 2016)

vielen dank für die vielen neuen Wallis speziell für Taylor


----------



## Toolman (17 Jan. 2016)

Schönes Taylor WP :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (17 Jan. 2016)

Taylor ist echt klasse. Woher stammt dein Benutzerbild?? Gefällt sehr gut!!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Jan. 2016)

Danke fürs Feedback
@frank63: Habe ich irgendwo in den weiten des Internets gefunden


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Jan. 2016)

*Hayden Panettiere​*


​


----------



## Brian (18 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die zwei Superwallis von Taylor und Hayden :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (18 Jan. 2016)

Vielen Dank vor allem für Taylor... in diese Augen konnte man sich damals nur verlieben


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Hayden


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Jan. 2016)

*Margot Robbie​*


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2016)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2016)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (24 Jan. 2016)

thx für Hayden! Ich mag sie. 
Aber ist die "Träne" im Hintergrund-Portrait unter ihrem rechten Auge beabsichtigt?
Cool wär das WP auch ohne dem rechten pic im Vordergrund. Dann hätt ich mehr
Platz für die Icons am DT.
Kritik auf höchstem Niveau 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2016)

Also erstens das ist keine Träne sondern die Wolken vom Hintergrund habe sie halt Transperent gemacht. Zweiten klar kann ich die rechte Hayden entfernen, aber wer hat den bitte noch Desktopsymbole aufen Desktop die verunschönern doch das Wallpaper, also ich hab alles in der Taskleiste oder im Startmenü, auf dem Desktop nix


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## Schweizer (24 Jan. 2016)

Wie gesagt: Kritik auf höchstem Niveau 
Ist halt nur, oder auch, Feedback 
Edit:
Danke!
(hast das Neue WP gepostet, während ich geantwortet hab)


----------



## userforusing (24 Jan. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> [...] aber wer hat den bitte noch Desktopsymbole aufen Desktop[...]



Ähem... :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2016)

Habe ich auch so gesehen meine Antwort war mehr Ironie also nicht so ernst nehmen

Kritik finde ich immer gut, das hilft mir auch meine Wallpaper besser zu machen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2016)

userforusing schrieb:


> Ähem... :thumbup:




Bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, ober sein Desktop zumüllen will oder nicht


----------



## userforusing (24 Jan. 2016)

*Hust*

Klick :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2016)

userforusing schrieb:


> *Hust*
> 
> Klick :thumbup:



Schönes Tool, werde ich aber wohl nicht brauchen


----------



## Schweizer (24 Jan. 2016)

Desktop ist bei mir nicht zugemüllt, das Meiste is in der Task.
Doch hie und da brauch ich da Platz, um kurzfristig was zu speichern,
ist meistens wegen Arbeit.
Hat also für mich durchaus Vorteile "weisse Flecken" am DT zu haben.


----------



## Brian (24 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die neuesten Meisterwerke,besonders gefallen mir die von Hayden und Alizee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

Nette Arbeiten wieder mal :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2016)

*Daisy Ridley​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Daisy


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2016)

*Alizee​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Alizee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Jan. 2016)

*Kaley Cuoco​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Kaley


----------



## Brian (27 Jan. 2016)

:thx: vor allem für Kaley,ist dir super gelungen.... :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Jan. 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir für die süsse Chloe


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2016)

*Merel Bechtold​*Die süßeste Gitarren Spielerin die ich kenne



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2016)

*Nina Dobrev Februar 2016​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Feb. 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Feb. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Feb. 2016)

*Jamie Alexander​*


​


----------



## Brian (6 Feb. 2016)

Bedanke mich für die neuen tollen Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (7 Feb. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Nina 
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Feb. 2016)

*Alizee​*


​
*Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Feb. 2016)

Hier mal ein älteres Walli von mir:​
*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Brian (10 Feb. 2016)

Danke für die tollen Wallis von Avril und Alizee....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Feb. 2016)

*Emilia Clarke​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Feb. 2016)

*Jojo​*


​


----------



## Brian (13 Feb. 2016)

:thx: für die feinen Wallpaper von Emilia und Jojo :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Feb. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (14 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir für das starke Wallpaper von der süssen Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Feb. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (17 Feb. 2016)

:thx: fürs prima Walli von den zwei süssen Girls :thumbup:


----------



## liopk (18 Feb. 2016)

hammer wallpaper von seite 1 bis jetzt


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Feb. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (18 Feb. 2016)

Wallpaper und neue aktuelle Signatur von Taylor sind erste Sahne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: dir mein Freund :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Klasse Walls in letzter Zeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Feb. 2016)

*Barbara Palvin​*


​


----------



## Brian (21 Feb. 2016)

:thx: vielmals für das tolle Wallpaper von der scharfen Miss Palvin :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir für die reizende Barbara


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Feb. 2016)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


 



​


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Charlotte


----------



## Brian (24 Feb. 2016)

Danke für die Wallis von der heissen Charlotte


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Feb. 2016)

*Fix​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Feb. 2016)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## Brian (25 Feb. 2016)

:thx: für die feinen Wallis von Charlotte :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Feb. 2016)

*Chrissy Costanza (Against The Current) *



​


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Fein :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Feb. 2016)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Feb. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Feb. 2016)

*Taylor Swift Signatur​*


​


----------



## Brian (29 Feb. 2016)

Wallpaper und Signatur von Taylor sind allererste Sahne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Feb. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Feb. 2016)

*Nina Dobrev März 2016​*


​


----------



## Brian (1 März 2016)

Danke für das schöne März-Wallpaper von der hübschen Nina


----------



## 64 Impala (2 März 2016)

sehr schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 März 2016)

*Charlotte Wessels​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

Nettes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 März 2016)

*Alexandra Daddario​*


​


----------



## Brian (3 März 2016)

:thx: dir für die feinen Wallis von Charlotte und Alexandra :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 März 2016)

Klasse Collage :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2016)

*Emilia Clarke​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (5 März 2016)

Sehr schön! 
Vor Allem sehr schön dunkel, perfekt für nen Hintergrund!
:thx: _Funky_


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2016)

Danke Schweizer für dein Feedback:thx:


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2016)

Sehr hübsch :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 März 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Gunbay (7 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Wallpaper, ich habe ein paar wirklich Tolle entdeckt.


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

Hübsch :thx: dir für Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 März 2016)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 März 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Feines Walli :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (9 März 2016)

Cool, vor allem der von Bella! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 März 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2016)

:thx: dir für die junge Taylor


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 März 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (12 März 2016)

:thx: vielmals für deine neuesten Kunstwerke allen voran natürlich die von Taylor und Selena,stark gemacht und meinen Respekt,gruss Brian.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 März 2016)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2016)

Tolle Collage von Victoria :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (15 März 2016)

:thx: für die feine Collage von Victoria :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 März 2016)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Schöne Collage von Bella :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (17 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine letzten Werke, besonders die letzten beiden und die junge Taylor auf der Wiese


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 März 2016)

*Daisy Ridley​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 März 2016)

*Emily Ratajkowski​*


 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2016)

Tolle Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 März 2016)

*Sophie Turner​*



​


----------



## Rolli (27 März 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir für Sophie


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 März 2016)

*Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 März 2016)

*Emily Ratajkowski​*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2016)

Klasse die beiden Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Apr. 2016)

*Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

Sehr hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Apr. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Schweizer (4 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank fürs Nina April-WP! :WOW:
:thx: _Funky_!



FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Nina Dobrev​*
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (4 Apr. 2016)

:thx: vielemals für deine neuen Meisterwerke,natürlich gefällen mir die Collagen von Taylor besonders :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Apr. 2016)

*Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Apr. 2016)

*Bella Thorne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Apr. 2016)

*Update​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir für Bella


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Apr. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2016)

*Ariana Grande​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Apr. 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Apr. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Apr. 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2016)

Bezaubernd :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (13 Apr. 2016)

:thx: dir für die neuen Meisterwerke,allen voran natürlich von Taylor uns Selena :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Apr. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

:thx: dir für Hailee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Apr. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld meets Charli XCX​*


​


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2016)

Nette Mädels :thx: dir fürs feine Walli


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Apr. 2016)

*Sophie Turner​*


​


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Sophie


----------



## wolf1958 (20 Apr. 2016)

Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Apr. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2016)

:thx: dir für Hailee


----------



## Devilfish (26 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Wallpaper von Hailee


----------



## Marcello (26 Apr. 2016)

:thx: Schöne Wallpaper


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Apr. 2016)

*Maisie Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Apr. 2016)

*Ariana Grande​*


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2016)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (29 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Ari... weiter so


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Nina Dobrev Mai 2016​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2016)

:thx: dir für Nina im Mai :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Maisie Williams​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Apr. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Maisie


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (3 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir für die neuen Werke vor allem von der süssen Taylor :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Devilfish (5 Mai 2016)

Danke für Chloe 
Mit Taylors neuem Look muss ich mich erst noch anfreunden...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Mai 2016)

*Shay Mitchell​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Tolles Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Mai 2016)

Mit anderem Hintergrund



​


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Auch nicht schlecht  :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Mai 2016)

*Various Celebrities​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Mix Collage


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Mai 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2016)

Klasse wie immer :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (10 Mai 2016)

Style cool, Selena..meh...


----------



## Sachse (15 Mai 2016)

viele tolle Motive dabei gewesen

:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Mai 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Mai 2016)

*Update​*

​


----------



## gumani (18 Mai 2016)

Vielen dank ^^


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Mai 2016)

*Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Mai 2016)

*Sophie Turner​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Juni 2016)

*Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2016)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2016)

*Sophie Turner​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Juni 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2016)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Juli 2016)

*Sophie Turner​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juli 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juli 2016)

*Margot Robbie​*


​


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juli 2016)

Scheiß die Wand an...  :thumbup: Von welchem Shoot stammen denn die Bilder?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juli 2016)

steht doch dabei sind die Bilder von der neuen Vanity Fair


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juli 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> steht doch dabei sind die Bilder von der neuen Vanity Fair



Jetzt wo du es sagst...    Mein Blick war da irgendwie abgelenkt.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juli 2016)

Kann ja mal vorkommen bei den Bildern


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2016)

Klasse Collage :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Juli 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juli 2016)

*Alicia Vikander​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Juli 2016)

*Melissa Benoist​*


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2016)

:thx: dir für Supergirl :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Aug. 2016)

*Joanna Levesque​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Aug. 2016)

Nettes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Aug. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Hehnii (9 Aug. 2016)

Lange nicht vorbei geschaut. 

Alicia gefällt mir ganz gut von den letzten Wallis! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Aug. 2016)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Brian (12 Aug. 2016)

Tolle Wallis & Collagen wieder dabei,besonders gefallen mir die von Selena und Taylor... :thx: :thx: :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Aug. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Aug. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Feine Arbeiten :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Aug. 2016)

*Joanna Levesque​*


​


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Sep. 2016)

*Simone Simons​* *Epica​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Sep. 2016)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Sep. 2016)

*Alicia Vikander​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2016)

Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Sep. 2016)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2016)

Schönes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Sep. 2016)

*Melissa Benoist​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2016)

*Mary Elizabeth Winstead​*


​


----------



## Devilfish (18 Sep. 2016)

Im direkten Vergleich finde ich das erste Wallpaper von Kristen zu dem Shoot besser. Beim zweiten ist die rechte Seite ein bisschen gedrängt.
Das von Melissa ist sehr schön geworden, und Victoria ist sowieso :drip:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2016)

Mist ist ihm mein Fusch aufgefallen 

Das habe ich mit Absicht gemacht weil die Haare übelst schwer zu Ausschneiden/Freistellen waren, damit das nicht so auffällt habe ich sie ein wenig nach rechts gedrängt


----------



## Devilfish (18 Sep. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Mist ist ihm mein Fusch aufgefallen
> 
> Das habe ich mit Absicht gemacht weil die Haare übelst schwer zu Ausschneiden/Freistellen waren, damit das nicht so auffällt habe ich sie ein wenig nach rechts gedrängt




Das fällt wahrscheinlich dir dann am meisten auf, weil du es selber gemacht hast. Aber von der Platzaufteilung ist es dann halt nicht so gut so weit am Rand.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2016)

Ging nicht anders , mir ging es um das Bauchfreie Bild der Rest war mir egal


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Sep. 2016)

FIX der Rücken vom Rechten Bild war doch sehr gerade 


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2016)

Nette Collagen :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Sep. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Okt. 2016)

*Ariel Winter​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Okt. 2016)

*Alicia Vikander​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Okt. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2016)

Schöne Collage :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Okt. 2016)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Toolman (22 Okt. 2016)

Nicht schlecht! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## Death Row (22 Okt. 2016)

Liebenswert love2


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Okt. 2016)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Klasse Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Okt. 2016)

*Willa Holland​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Willa


----------



## skull68 (25 Okt. 2016)

Einfach nur GEIL:WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Okt. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*
*

​*


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Hailee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Nov. 2016)

*Anna Kendrick​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Anna


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Nov. 2016)

*Elize Ryd​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Nov. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## Kagoi (11 Nov. 2016)

so auch von mir ein fettes dankeschön  bin von seite1 alles durchgegangen und habe ein paar schöne neue wallpaper gefunden  ein paar werden im thread bei mir nicht angezeigt weis nur nicht wieso


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Nov. 2016)

Danke für das Kompliment Kagoi. Wenn irgendwelche Bilder down sein sollten gibt es unter meine Signatur ein Link zu Deviant Art, dort findet man alle Wallpaper aus diesem Thread wieder

*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Nov. 2016)

*Lauren Cohan​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Nov. 2016)

*Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Nov. 2016)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2016)

Schöne Arbeiten :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Dez. 2016)

*Olivia Holt​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Dez. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Hailee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Dez. 2016)

*Lauren Mayberry​*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2017)

Frohes neues und :thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2017)

Danke wünsche ich dir auch :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Jan. 2017)

*Emmy Rossum​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2017)

:thx: dir für sexy Emmy


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Jan. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2017)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2017)

*Kelli Berglund​*


​


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2017)

Feines Walli :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Jan. 2017)

*Tove Lo​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2017)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## DatCeleb (15 Jan. 2017)

schön gemacht


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Jan. 2017)

*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2017)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2017)

Kristen Stewart und Teresa Palmer



 

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2017)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Feb. 2017)

*Rita Ora​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Feb. 2017)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Feb. 2017)

*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Feb. 2017)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2017)

*Barbara Palvin​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Feb. 2017)

*Barbara Palvin​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Feb. 2017)

*Nina Agdal​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Feb. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 März 2017)

*Olivia Holt​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 März 2017)

*Ariana Grande​*


​


----------



## Toolman (11 März 2017)

Schöne Wallpaper!
Vor allem :thx: für Nina :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 März 2017)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (16 März 2017)

Danke für die tolle Collage von der süssen Selena....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 März 2017)

*Camila Cabello​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 März 2017)

*Camila Cabello und Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (25 März 2017)

Danke für die zwei süssen Taylor & Camilla.....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 März 2017)

*Christina Milian​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2017)

*Christina Milian​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Apr. 2017)

*Sophie Turner​*


​


----------



## Brian (8 Apr. 2017)

Danke für das tolle Wallpaper von sexy Sophie......


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Apr. 2017)

*Cara Delevingne​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2017)

*Vanessa Hudgens​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Apr. 2017)

*Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Apr. 2017)

*Lily Collins​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Apr. 2017)

*Lily Collins und Zoey Deutch​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Apr. 2017)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Toolman (17 Apr. 2017)

Schöne WP :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2017)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Mai 2017)

*Sabrina Carpenter​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Mai 2017)

Sabrina Carpenter



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Mai 2017)

*Miley Cyrus​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Mai 2017)

*Ariel Winter​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Mai 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Mai 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Mai 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Mai 2017)

*Sabrina Carpenter​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Mai 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Toolman (31 Mai 2017)

Das letzte find ich sehr gut :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juni 2017)

*Sabrina Carpenter​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Juni 2017)

*Ariana Grande​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Juni 2017)

*Miley Cyrus​*


​


----------



## Mr.X1982 (14 Juni 2017)

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn Du wieder einmal ein paar Wallpaper zu CHloe Grace Moretz machen könntest.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Juni 2017)

*Gal Gadot​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juni 2017)

*Victoria Justice & Madison Reed​*


 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Juni 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Juli 2017)

*Carmen Bicondova​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Juli 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Juli 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Hehnii (16 Juli 2017)

viele schöne Arbeiten :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Juli 2017)

*Demi Lovato​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2017)

*Camila Cabello​*

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Aug. 2017)

*Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## Brian (3 Aug. 2017)

:thx: fürs tolle Wallpaper von sexy Rita :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2017)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (4 Aug. 2017)

Tolle Collage von der süssen Selena :thumbup:
:thx: dir Funky :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Aug. 2017)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (6 Aug. 2017)

:thx: für die tolle Collage von Selena :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Aug. 2017)

*Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## Brian (11 Aug. 2017)

:thx: für sexy Rita :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Aug. 2017)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (12 Aug. 2017)

:thx: für die hübsche Selena :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Aug. 2017)

*Nathalie Emmanuel​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Aug. 2017)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Brian (14 Aug. 2017)

:thx: für die süse Victoria :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Sep. 2017)

*Demi Lovato​*


​


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2017)

Klasse Wallpaper von Demi Lovato :WOW:
:thx: dir Funky :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Sep. 2017)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Okt. 2017)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2017)

Tolle Collage von Taylor,vielen lieben dank... :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Okt. 2017)

*Dua Lipa​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Okt. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Okt. 2017)

*Victoria und Maddy​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Okt. 2017)

*Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Nov. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Nov. 2017)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2017)

Danke fürs tolle Walli von der süssen Selena....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Nov. 2017)

*Camila Mendes​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Dez. 2017)

*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Dez. 2017)

*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Dez. 2017)

*Alicia Vikander​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Dez. 2017)

*Becky G​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Dez. 2017)

*Becky G​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Dez. 2017)

*Fix​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2018)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Jan. 2018)

*Victoria Justice und Madison Reed​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Jan. 2018)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Brian (14 Jan. 2018)

Klasse Wallpaper von sexy Hailee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: dir Funky :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Jan. 2018)

*Becky G​*


​


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2018)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Apr. 2018)

*Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2018)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juni 2018)

*Sabrina Carpenter​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2018)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Juni 2018)

*Victoria Justice & Madison Grace Reed​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2018)

*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Aug. 2018)

*Jordyn Jones​*


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Aug. 2018)

*Sydney Sierota​*


​


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2018)

:thx: schön


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Sep. 2018)

*Selena Gomez*



​


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2018)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Sep. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne​*


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Klasse Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Okt. 2018)

*Ariel Winter​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2018)

Nett gemacht :thx: sehr


----------



## Larocco (6 Okt. 2018)

Exzellente Wallpaper :thumbup:


----------

